# Grumpy HedgeHog



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Are they really really grumpy or is just a one off 

whenever my friend tells me about hers it seems to always be grumpy, bitting her, etc


----------



## Jeffers1984 (Mar 21, 2009)

no way, its just how u handle them, how often etc. They do need lots of attntion. Mine love darting about and being handled. Never grumpy


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

They can be grumpy when you first wake them up but within a few mins they should be happy enough to be handled!

I've never heard of a hog biting!!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I think its to her not handling him enough as she is allergic to him. If he scratches her she swells up. It just surprised me that he bite her on the kneck.

I would be grumpy to if someone woke me up


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

That would be it, they need daily handling to stay tame..

Their quills carry a mild irritant which some people can react badly to, usually it just makes you feel itchy.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Do you know of anything she could use on her hands or arms where it irrates her?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

No, sorry i dont 

I'd suggest that she only handle it with gloves though, at least until it becomes tamer


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm the same Miss Piggy makes my skin go funny but i still love her lol.


----------



## hedgiehog (Jan 26, 2010)

Fifi can be grumpy - sometimes she just doesn't want people annoying her. I find if her prickles get me on my finger tips I can get a little lump for a day or two later...not sure if that should happen or not?


----------

